# as requested by some of the members, photo of my plant aquarium



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

as requested by some of the members, pick a tank.. don't touch your plants.. pick a theme and go with it... so here are some photos.

oceanic black stand.
oceanic black trim 40g(24x18x24).
eheim 2234 (saving up for bigger filter).
top fin 200w. (good ole ebo jager 200w went bad- light comes on but no heat).
light - zoomed 24 inch t5 h.o. new, so far no problems. only complete can't use the back part of my lid.
substrate - came from alex's tank. a mix of what looks to be seachem flourite, eco-complete, and black sand.
- plants, java fern(top right), misc crypts(top left), anubias barfi(sp?) top middle, anubias nana narrow leaf/normal nana bottom left, crypt parva (fore ground).. plants to come weeping moss(- for top of driftwood)

fish - need ideals.... my tanks reminds me of the amazon.. I was thinking a few angelfish, some rams, and a group of cory cats.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Joey: WOW! :shock: Your tank is coming together really well!

Photography Tip
Looking at the photos, it looks like your camera's White Balance on Auto is over correcting. Try going into the camera's settings and changing the White Balance to Florescent to create a better color rendering of your photos. For photos of your saltwater tank, try using White Balance set to Cloudy.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like the driftwood in the 40! Your SW tank is very nice too Joey!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

It looks very nice. A whip tail catfish would look good. Maybe some neons. Angelfish would also be nice.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, i was thinking some rams, or angelfish. it reminds me of the amazon. i've tried cardinals, and neons not to hardy of fish... i want some hardy fish....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, i got a clear milky looking stuff on the top of the tank.(planted), what could it be do i just not have enough circulation and flow? I'll drop a power head in and see if that help.


----------

